# Tractor Shopping



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

*I saw this on the bulletin board at a JD dealer, and thought people here would get a chuckle ...........*


Well I’ll never do that again.
It started out today with a trip to the mall. As we were shopping around we made our way into Sears. She knew I wanted a new lawn tractor and we made or way over to the tractors. After looking around for a couple minutes she walked to the DYT 4000 and said what about this one you should be able to use this with no problems. 

I told her that I would like to go over to the Deere dealer and look at the LT 150 and check out the foot controlled deck lift. After a couple minutes of persuading we were on our way to look at the Deere’s. When we finally got there she wasn’t that impressed with the little LT and she start looking around at others. As I was playing with the LT I heard her calling “come here look at this one” I walked over and she was climbing onto a 2210 4wd compact tractor with a 54” mid mount mower. She was all excited and was saying oh this one would be better then just a mower we could use it for this, and for that and all this other work around the farm. I reminded her that we have the Ford 4000 that we use for all of that. She said well I don’t like the clutch on the Ford we should get this instead.
After finally getting her off the 2210 we were back in the car and heading back home.

On the way home to end her rambling about the virtues of the 2210, I suggested that we run across town and check out the Simplicity (Massey-Ferguson, Agco) tractors (seeing she just upped our tractor budget).
When we got there I started looking at the Prestige and the Massy 2800 series tractors. She wasn’t too impressed and said “I still think we should get the 2210” as she started to looking around at the other tractors. As I was looking over a 2820 Massy I hear her calling “Hey look at this, come here” I walk over and find her playing on a Kubota BX2200.
Again I had to drag her off of that one. I finally got her back in the car and home we went.

I did learn something today, never take your fiance, (or your wife) looking for lawn tractors.


----------



## treed (Sep 16, 2003)

It's usually the other way around, when it comes to wives and toys, er I mean, machines.


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

Sometimes Wives *ARE* toys.....


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Did you really*

Tractor Shopping 
I saw this on the bulletin board at a JD dealer, and thought people here would get a chuckle ...........


Someone posted this on that other site and hes acts like it happen to him.:truth: 
Jody :usa:


----------



## Tractorguy (Sep 17, 2003)

I didn't get it from GW...., if that's what you're asking, Jody

I imagine it is posted at a number of JD dealers, and he got it there too. I doubt very much that the guy who posted it at GW is the original Author.......


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Didn't say you did*

I was saying this guy posted it and acts like it just happen. And it was him that it happen to. Could be he got it just like you and wants people to think this happen to him this pass weekend.:winky: Go get you some sleep your getting very sleepy   
Jody:smiles: :usa:


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

If your mate gets that excited over a Tractor and she suggests buying it............well, you'd be a fool to disappoint her!!!:hand:


----------

